# PHYS vs. PHYS.U



## seh (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm looking to increase my asset allocation in physical gold, and already have the USD cash to make the purchase. The Sprott Physical Gold Trust trades in New York (PHYS) and Toronto (PHYS.U), both priced in USD. Aside from the smaller volumes (& sometimes bigger buy/sell spread), anyone know any advantage/disadvantage of buying PHYS.U vs. PHYS?


----------

